# Two Arai drum brakes found.



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

Homepage - Franklinton Cycle WorksFranklinton Cycle Works has two Arai drum brakes I didn't handle them but they look like new old stock. I'm trying to get them put on ebay but they have never done that before. This is a volunteer run coop so give them a good price.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

If you are on your way to Columbus the other coop Third Hand Bicycle Cooperative - Columbus Ohio - Home has a Super Champion model 58 700c rim with 48 holes.


----------

